# Ceramic heaters



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, I've narrowed down what kind of heat source I need but I'm clueless as to all the bits I need to get.

So theres the ceramic heater (I think I will get 150-200W) which needs to be fixed into a wooden vivarium.

Do I need any sort of brackets/wires/reflectors :shock: ? Why is all this equiptment so confusing? Couldn't it all just come in one nice, ready made package  ?

Can someone make my life easy and just pick a brand for me that meets those requirements and tell me what I need to go with it  ? Why do I feel like a retard?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

You need a ceramic bulb holder connected to heat proof cable. Im as clueless as you so I bought mine all ready made up off someone on the forum. :lol:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

tombraider said:


> You need a ceramic bulb holder connected to heat proof cable. Im as clueless as you so I bought mine all ready made up off someone on the forum. :lol:


Well I'm sure the thought was there but it still doesn't really help  .


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Complete-cera...oryZ1285QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thats what you'll need plus a guard to stop the animal from burning itself. as well as a thermostat to control the temperature, which would be something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Habistat-Temp...80QQihZ007QQcategoryZ1285QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
hope this helps


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Right for a ceramic bulb, you'll need...

1) Ceramic bulb  Try ebay - much cheaper that rep sites! or keep your eyes on the classifieds!
2) Ceramic bulb holder - Maplin - You can know see how they are attached to the top! :wink: 
3) Three pinned plug - any DIY store
4) Heat resistanant wire - again any DIY store

Job done!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> Right for a ceramic bulb, you'll need...
> 
> 1) Ceramic bulb  Try ebay - much cheaper that rep sites! or keep your eyes on the classifieds!
> 2) Ceramic bulb holder - Maplin - You can know see how they are attached to the top! :wink:
> ...


So basically the bulb goes in the holder, the wire attaches to the holder and you stick (not literally :lol: ) a plug on the end? No reflector needed?

And thank you basky too, that link gives me a good visual idea of what to look for.

Then a cage goes over the holder and what about the thermostat?Do you put a probe on the bulb or on the hot spot?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

the probe needs to go on the hot spot.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

If I got a 250 W Pearlco ceramic bulb, pearlco reflector and bulb holder then would any heat resistant wire do? And how exactly does the holder attach to the roof of the vivarium?

All the guards seem to be metal...doesn't that defeat the point :? ?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you dont need a reflector just a guard

yohttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vivarium-BULB-GUARD-reptiles_W0QQitemZ270071672882QQihZ017QQcategoryZ1285QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

250w is overkill luce! 150w will be enough!

You can use a reflector if you like no harm, Just a metal plate to direct heat down, probably more economical TBH. 

The ceramic holder have two little metal tags sticking out that you use to screw to the ceiling!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Also have a look here for gaurds
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=16381
The choice is up to you! :lol:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

For any ceramic over 100w I'd be more inclined to go for a hanging type socket and a longer guard.

Guard:
http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=521
Socket:
http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=133

I use the Maplin fittings for all my ceramics, but none are over 100w - the top (outside) of a melamine/comtiboard viv can still get to well over 40C though, so would get much hotter with a 150W ceramic, maybe even to the point of it being a fire hazard.

A hanging socket would increase the distance between the viv ceiling and the heater (and there'd also be less of an area of direct contact between the ceiling and fitting) so would be safer I reckon.

By all means give it a go with a Maplin fitting but keep an eye on the viv roof directly above the heater, and maybe keep a min/max thermometer on top of the viv so you can see how hot it gets - wouldn't want to see you burn your house down :shock:


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

One main point that does not seem to be mentioned is what species this is for.

What is the size of the enclosure?

And the mian important point is the thermostat, using a temperature thermostat is not advised, ceramic heaters reach in excess of 750 degrees c which as you will know is bloody hot.

Using the temperature thermostat, (basic on/off function) will firstly incorrectly heat the vivarium as ceramics take an age to cool down, but warm up very quickly.

Using a pulse thermostat (pulses electricity)as needed keeps the temperature more constant.

hope this helps


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

mine are hangers,what about foil on top of cage to to reflect the heat from top


----------

